# Tank Pics



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

29 #1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

29 #2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

29 #3


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

55 #1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

55 #2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

55 #3


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Cool tanks
Thats a sweet piece of wood in your 55


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Where did you pick up that kickass piece o wood? BTW nice tanks.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I got the wood from a lps, they were just gonna throw it out
so they gave it to me


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> I got the wood from a lps, they were just gonna throw it out
> so they gave it to me
> [snapback]1074304[/snapback]​


Lucky...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice do ur cons breed


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> nice do ur cons breed
> [snapback]1081338[/snapback]​


They havent yet... I also just got them under a week ago

My big female has made a nest under the white pot 
so it wont be long.....


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet dude. if they breed what are u gonna do wit the fry


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

really nice set up. I would have gone with a differnt back ground for the 55 but its still looks nice.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> sweet dude. if they breed what are u gonna do wit the fry
> [snapback]1082668[/snapback]​


I gotta give the first set of fry to lps. He gave the cons to me cause he was makin room, so I told him I would give him the first set to make up for it.



Avatar~God said:


> really nice set up. I would have gone with a differnt back ground for the 55 but its still looks nice.
> [snapback]1083701[/snapback]​


Yea I dont really like it that much eaither but didnt really have much 
to pic from. All of the other backgrounds were saltwater pics


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

that sucks


----------

